# IOWA Folks, let's dine



## smokebuzz (Feb 16, 2010)

The 26th or 27th Noon? in Des Moines
Smokey D's
http://www.smokeydsbbq.com/locations.html

Let me or JDT or Dude Abides know what works best, and we can get together and make storys.

We have done this in the past, try the BBQ joints and make our own oppinion. GREAT time.


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 16, 2010)

We will probly go to the 1210 Locust location


----------



## ermot (Feb 16, 2010)

Looking at their hours, they are only open Monday through Friday and the 27th is a Saturday.


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 16, 2010)

well, the 26th work?


----------



## ermot (Feb 16, 2010)

LOL, in my head I was thinking the 26th might work for me, but the thought never made it to my fingers to type.  I need to check my schedule at work tomorrow to make sure I don't have any meetings scheduled.  But I think that day should work.  

I haven't been downtown during the workday for awhile.  It always makes me appreciate the free parking and less traffic out west.


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 16, 2010)

Was'nt too bad the last time I was down town, but is was a blizzerd and most folks with commen sence was at home.


----------



## pike (Feb 16, 2010)

was it me that asked a question.   i don't remember off hand, probly had a senor moment on my part.


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 16, 2010)

Pike, where ya from in Iowa? Thot you was in Des Moines.


----------



## jdt (Feb 16, 2010)

I told the wife we were going to try and do this so I am good for Friday or Saturday, does anyone have any other suggestions on where to go? we are pretty flexable except I don't think any of us want to go back to wendells. That downtown smokey d's location has lots of street parking and is connected to a public ramp by skywalks so its pretty easy other than its not free unless you park a long ways away.


----------



## reasnor (Feb 16, 2010)

I won't be able to make it - but I was in Des Moines a few weeks ago and stopped by Jethro's.  Best bb's I've ever had.  It's a place to get barbecue done right IMO.


----------



## new vision (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the invite, but I will have to work both those days.


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 16, 2010)

We will have more meatings in the DM area.

I will post  up some more dates for Gatherings this summer, These will be at a campground and/or my house.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 17, 2010)

You guys mean you go to a BBQ resturant and then inside the place you judge their food. They really let you do this cause if I went into a bbq resturant and told them what I thought thay wouldn't be in there very long before they had me on their shoulders heading for the doors. Hopefully they will be open this time.


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 17, 2010)

YA, sometimes we tell them what we think, depends on our alcahol content. We have only been to a couple, so far 1 REALLY SUCKED, the others, OK at best. I ain't much for eat'n Q out, rather do my own or go to someones house, but this gives us insperation, we aint that bad,useally better than the places we are eating at.


----------



## capitalist swine (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the invite, but unfortanatly ill be helping a friend with frickin guttters all weekend (he lost some earlier this winter). Let me know if there are any other events though, i would love to meet everyone.

Swine


----------



## olecrosseyes (Feb 22, 2010)

How would one that is new know the members he might be joining up with? 
And vise/versa


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 22, 2010)

PM me/you.............


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 22, 2010)

Looks like FRIDAY the 26th, PM me for details and my cell phone#


----------



## new vision (Feb 22, 2010)

Campground sounds great!!! Our family is addicted to camping/RV'ing.  Most weekends we can be found with our 5'ver at Lake Ahquabi.


----------



## sabacowa (Feb 22, 2010)

If you guys are still interested in Smokey D's. It is actually located in the building I work in. I have been there many times, and it is pretty good.


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 22, 2010)

This a PM from JDT, lets do it!!

OK, lets try that guy that opened where finleys was, the address is 

1951 Indianola Ave

Its called Two Rivers BBQ and Deli, the easiest way to get there is to get off 235 at 14th, head south on 14th across the river, the first stoplight after the river is Hartford Ave(scornovaca's pizza is at this corner) take a right here to head west on Hartford, you will go past a stoplight at east 6th, the second stoplight will be indianola road, you will turn right and its about 150 feet on the right. If anyone else gets ahold of you they can pm us for directions and cell phone #'s. 
See ya friday noon.

And If anyone wants to get togather on saterday, I will be back down to DM, always time for food


----------



## olecrosseyes (Feb 24, 2010)

Nooner? I'll be there.


----------



## ermot (Feb 26, 2010)

I am not going to be able to make it today.  I am at home with a sick kid.  Maybe next time.


----------



## jdt (Feb 26, 2010)

most of us can relate to that, hope you can make it next time, these little get togethers have given me all kinds of ideas from coffee in rubs to coolaid injections, get a couple beers in Buzz and he opens up 20 + years of catering, vending and competition experience to ya lol.


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 26, 2010)

OH MY, we hit a good place. 2/twin rivers BBQ. We all had the brisket sandwich, I had beens and slaw. Brisket was good, sauced before we got it,litely, sauce was good also. Beens=ok, slaw=a little more than ok. I didn't give it a great, but won't hesitate to eat there again, would recommend it.

Now on to the Bait shop(beer joint), can I move in


----------

